# Tylan



## CherylF (Mar 29, 2013)

The only way I can get Tylan for a respiratory issue is from a Vet. $45.00 for office visit alone. Has anyone else been able to get it besides a Vet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What state are you in? Most states you can purchase Tylan at the feed store or co-op.


----------



## CherylF (Mar 29, 2013)

I live in Minnesota. If I order on line from someone out of state can I 
get it then?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Probably. It all depends on the laws of your state.


----------



## CherylF (Mar 29, 2013)

*Tylan - hold eggs?*

If we have to hold the eggs - could we freeze them and then scramble them
for the chickens later?


----------

